# eBay LED light bar/ bubbler



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

Just got a 46in. LED/ Bubbler combo from eBay. Just started to setup my 55 gallon last evening.

Problem is this. They are using the bubble diffuser tubing, the black squishy stuff tubing. Really not a fan of this stuff so far. It's wedged in this trough and on both sides their is a single plastic connection where you attach your air line to. 

So it doesn't bubble the whole way across somewhat hit or miss in the middle. Not sure if it's this difuser tubing or the fact my air pump isn't strong enough. Not sure at this point going to go home and trouble shoot more. 

Air pump is a fusion quiet air and I believe it's their 600 model with dual outputs on the pump.

Ideas? Thoughts of what I might try?

Thanks all!


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

I would guess it's your pump that's the problem. Or to be more precise, water pressure. The deeper the water, the more water pressure there is. Most pumps don't have enough power to make even a bubble wand work well in shallow tanks (10g, 20g 30g...) and you've got a 55 which is much deeper so... Try raising the black squishy stuff tubing up closer to the top and see what happens. If it starts to work good, there's your answer.

Good luck


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

The other thing you can try (if it does the same thing in shallow water) is to take a needle and add slightly larger holes where the bubbles aren't coming out (do it slowly, and test after each hole. You want to start far away from the air source). If you have enough pressure to get the air to the bubble wand, it will dissipate through the path of least resistance. If you add holes for the air to escape through further down, the air will go further down, though some will still come out along the way.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

welok said:


> The other thing you can try (if it does the same thing in shallow water) is to take a needle and add slightly larger holes where the bubbles aren't coming out (do it slowly, and test after each hole. You want to start far away from the air source). If you have enough pressure to get the air to the bubble wand, it will dissipate through the path of least resistance. If you add holes for the air to escape through further down, the air will go further down, though some will still come out along the way.


Super great idea welok. Just saying.


----------



## AquariumE (Mar 14, 2016)

Had an idea of also maybe trying my own silicone tubing and add holes with a needle also. Just completely get rid of the black squishy hose, lol. Tie off and melt one end since theirs 2 inputs in the bar, I would only use one side and T the pump. IMO this is the biggest problem with my setup. The pump is too weak for the system as stated above.

I just went thru so old equipment from my saltwater setup and I might have a bigger pump, I know I saw at lest 4 pumps I had back then. If not just buy a larger one.

Any suggestions on a commercial grade pump would help for the future.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Supreme pump AP-20 is good. AP-40 if you want more that just an air bar.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

AquariumE said:


> Any suggestions on a commercial grade pump would help for the future.


I have a Jehmco 45. It's a bit loud at the moment, as I have 3 valves wide open so there is a constant hiss. The 45 is how many devices it is rated for at 6 feet deep, and I only have about 20 currently being used. Even with the 3 valves wide open, the sound of the water bubbling from the 20 sponge filters overpowers the hiss until you get close. The pump itself is very quiet, but the rack is rather noisy. I blew water 3 feet into the air on my 5 gallon tanks from my sponge filters when I first turned it on with the other valves closed, hence me leaving 3 open to turn down the pressure.

However, after getting the Jehmco 45, I highly recommend their products: I got it used from someone on a Facebook forum at over 1/2 off, and it's high quality. I would definitely recommend getting something smaller for personal use, but if you want commercial, the linear piston pumps are the way to go: they last forever with minimal maintenance. Jehmco sells pumps and valves, and once I get a second and/or third rack to tie into my single pump, I get the feeling I will love it even more. They are a bit expensive, but the quality is better than what my LFS's use in their shops.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

welok said:


> I blew water 3 feet into the air on my 5 gallon tanks from my sponge filters when I first turned it on with the other valves closed, hence me leaving 3 open to turn down the pressure


Ye Haaaa! Three feet. That's a good pump alright! *banana dance


----------

